
HPV vaccines work: infection rates in teenage girls dropped 64 percent - jseliger
http://www.vox.com/2016/2/22/11094218/hpv-vaccine-effective
======
nikolay
Well, of course, they do, but people are worried about the long-term negative
effects on health.

